# Several Porting Questions



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay everyone, here's the scoop.

Though all the kernel devs for the Tb have been doing great work, I miss the ability to change clock rate and vsels on-the-fly, largely because it allows you to custom-tailor the device's cpu to run for you.

So, I'm interested in porting the oC module (overclock.ko) to the Snapdragon processor as a standard lkm. I've read the disassembly page written by the dev of Milestone Overclock, but I don't feel like it really enlightened me on how to start this task, especially because I'm not sure where to get the equivalent files he used for that page for the Mecha.

If anyone is interested in this, input and guidance are much appreciated.

Along similar lines, I've come to realize that the man binary included in busybox is rather pathetic, and I'd be interested in recompiling a full version to work on Android. And finally, there is another binary out there called curl (not included in busybox) that is very similar to wget, I have a friend who has been really wanting a port of this, so guidance and advice there would be much appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance, and all the best!

-HG


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

I also would really like curl. I think one of the guys at curl.com made this https://github.com/bagder/curl but I can't really follow the directions (not knowledgeable enuf I guess) but if you get it compiled, please share the binary  hope this helps and good luck


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey fox. I'll be giving a look at that github, and a few other tutorials to see if I can't get a compiled one thrown together. We'll see if I can't get it pushed out 

All the best,

-HG


----------

